# Progression im Deister



## schwermetall (22. September 2003)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

wie bereits in der MBR02/03 beschrieben, ist die Progression in jeder Sportart wichtig.
Auch bei uns gibt es jede Menge Biker, die dem Sport neue Impulse geben.
Und Impulse gab es am Wochenende genug, so z.B. von Max.
Max gehört zu den Leuten, die bereit sind Dreck zu fressen, nur um ihr Limit zu pushen.
Wie ihr auf dem Foto sehen könnt, vergeht ihm selbst nach einem brutalem Sturz nicht das Lachen.
(Für das Video seines Sturzes setze ich in kürze einen Link -
don't miss it !!!)
Überhaupt schienen sich am So. nicht nur die Ereignisse zu überschlagen.
Ettliche Biker fanden erneut ihre Grenzen.
Zeitweilig flogen mehr Bikes solo als es eigentlich üblich ist.
Leider nahm ein mir unbekannter Biker nicht nur eine Bodenprobe, sondern auch noch den Service des Gehrdener Krankenhauses in Anspruch.
- Auf diesem Wege, gute Besserung für ihn und sein Schlüsselbein

Ciao,
Schwermetall


----------



## Bischi (22. September 2003)

Holla, 

das kann sich ja nur um Nicolai aus Berlin handeln...   Teilnehmer an unserem Einsteiger-Seminar letztes WE  

mfg, und Gute Besserung von hier aus nochmal

Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Gempi (22. September 2003)

Also wenn sich das jetzt auf die Fahrtechnik-Tour im Deister bezog, sind ja wenigstens meine Erwartungen vollkommen erfüllt. Aber das ist zumindest mal ne gesunde Einstellung, nicht umsonst heißt es

NO PAIN, NO GAIN!!! 

Es gibt da 2 Möglichkeiten: Diejenigen die sich da komplett auf die Fresse gelatzt haben geben ihren Sport wegen Lebensgefahr auf, oder sie freuen sich das sie noch leben, und geben lustig weiter Kante! Ich hoffe ihr gebt weiter Kante, denn nichts hebt die Laune mehr, als eine sauber abgerollte Flugeinlage ohne Bike.

Die dritte Möglichkeit, nämlich das ab sofort nur noch so pippi gefahren wird, das man nicht mehr stürzen kann, dürfte ja nach dem Wochenende nicht mehr zur Debatte stehen, ihr seid ja jetzt schon die Großen! 

Wünsche viel gelernt zu haben,

Sir Gempi.


----------



## schwermetall (22. September 2003)

Oh mann, verflixte Technik.
Hoffentlich jetzt aber :
Das Foto von Max


----------



## schwermetall (22. September 2003)

Moment mal,
Nicolai aus Berlin?

Etwa mit 'nem Surly unterwegs?
Das hat er vor kurzem von mir gekauft.
Das gibt es doch nicht ...


----------



## Rochester (22. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von schwermetall _
> *Moment mal,
> Nicolai aus Berlin?
> 
> ...



Ja, genau der, allerdings mit seinem Stumpjumper. Fährt jemand solche Trails mit einem SS?

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Deleted16598 (22. September 2003)

> Max gehört zu den Leuten, die bereit sind Dreck zu fressen, nur um ihr Limit zu pushen. ... (Für das Video seines Sturzes setze ich in kürze einen Link -  don't miss it !!!)



wo issn das video nun  ich habs ja leider ned live gesehen, hab nur das gegroehle von euch gehoert  (falls Du noch space brauchst... und das mit Bangs nicht klappt geb ich dir nen link)

Und is' Max nun manual nach hause gefahren? 

respect! 



Thomas


----------



## mischuwi (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von V-Thomas _
> *
> 
> Und is' Max nun manual nach hause gefahren?
> ...



Ne! Das denn doch nicht!   Aber trotzdem OHNE Vr-Schnellspanner und mit dem VR-Bremszylinder in der linken Hand bis zum Wennigser BHf zu kommen is auch schon ne Kunst würde ich sagen!

War echt der grandioseste Abflug, den ich bisher live gesehen habe! Das Video wir sicher einige Leute in Staunen versetzten! Und das Beste is natürlich, dass ihm nix passiert is (Auch wenn der Ersatz der vorderen Bremsscheibe nicht zu verhindern sein dürfte). TRotzdem wird er es sicher am nächsten WE wieder versuchen und diesmal mit nem stabileren Schnellspanner!), denke ich! 

Einfach nur KRASS!


----------



## harryhallers (23. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von schwermetall _
> *Oh mann, verflixte Technik.
> Hoffentlich jetzt aber :
> Das Foto von Max *



Moin,

Du scheinst ja einige Fotos an diesen Tag gemacht haben z.B. an der Holzkanzel.

Sind da auch noch welche dabei die es wert währen Sie hier zu posten.


Thx und Grüße


----------



## schwermetall (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rochester _
> *
> 
> Ja, genau der, allerdings mit seinem Stumpjumper. Fährt jemand solche Trails mit einem SS?
> ...



Grüße und gute Besserung an Nicolai,
übrigens, ich bin die Strecke einmal mit dem Surly gefahren.
Allerdings nur gefahren (also Chickenways) und nicht gesprungen,
sowas macht man nicht mit 'nem Surly.
Am schlimmsten war allerdings das Bergauf-Gedrücke ...
Den Video-Link kann ich warscheinlich erst morgen ins Forum stellen, da ich auf Dienstreise bin.

Ciao, Alex


----------



## harryhallers (25. September 2003)

Hallo,

heute morgen war es endlich so weit. Alex scheint von seiner Reise wieder heim und das Langerwartete Video  lag endlich auf meinen Mailaccount.


Ich habe nur die Anlage schnell auf einen Server geschoben und musste dann @work.  

Leider kann ich auf den Account von hier nicht zugreifen und weiß nicht mehr genau was in der Mail stand.

Deswegen im Sinne aller, hier der Video von Schwermetall.
Am besten mit der Rechten Maustaste drauf und dann speichern unter.
Ist 3.4 MB groß.

http://web10.p15112051.pureserver.info/fileadmin/deister/grab_gap_max.avi

Und ein kleiner Screenshot um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen.






So viel Spaß damit.

Grüße und bis morgen.


PS. Habe auch noch mal unter http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=12541&password=&sort=1&cat=502&page=1 gepostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 11.11.03 BAM (25. September 2003)

......oder Scheibe. Geiles Vid. Aber wo stehen die angekündigten Pylonen?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jetzt das obligatorische na Ihr wisst schon.       (ATvSG)


----------



## Der B (25. September 2003)

BBBUUUUUUUAAAAHHHHHHH.............
*ich glaub ich brech in`s Kornfeld.*  

Der Schrauber der dir das anTAT war nicht nur betrunken! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besser (für Mensch und Material) Ihr hättet in der Halle geübt!!!

Als ich das sah geschah folgendes: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Echter Lachschlager mit der Scheibe....
Danke das du mir den Abend, ach was sag ich die ganze Woche gerettet hast.


----------



## harryhallers (26. September 2003)

> Am besten mit der Rechten Maustaste drauf und dann speichern unter.
> Ist 3.4 MB groß.
> 
> Und ein kleiner Screenshot um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen.
> ...



Mußte den File umpacken.

http://130.75.66.65/aida/deister/grabgapmax.avi


MFG


----------



## Sir Gempi (28. September 2003)

Nein, was ne geile Aktion!  Talent zur Bodenakrobatik ist vorhanden! Aber wie zu sehen war, das altbekannte Problem: Zu wenig Geschwindigkeit!!! Schade... 

Aber kommt wirklich gut, nur das Bike hat offensichtlich gelitten.


----------

